# Your favourite conductor of Bruckner symphonies.



## beetzart

I've been listening to lots of interpretations of Bruckner's symphonies and at the moment I have Celibidache's version of the 9th. I like him but the tempo is a tad too slow. Listening to the finale of the 5th it just didn't work as it did with Barenboim or Wand. 

At present I would go for Barenboim.


----------



## realdealblues

My favorite "overall" conductor for Bruckner is Eugen Jochum.

My general preferences are something like this:

Symphony 1 - Jochum/Dresden/EMI
Symphony 2 - Stein/Vienna/Decca
Symphony 3 (1973) - Tintner/RSNO/Naxos
Symphony 3 (1889) - Jochum/Dresden/EMI
Symphony 4 - Bohm/Vienna/Decca
Symphony 5 - Jochum/Dresden/EMI
Symphony 6 - Klemperer/Philharmonia/EMI
Symphony 7 - Jochum/Dresden/EMI
Symphony 8 - Jochum/Dresden/EMI
Symphony 9 - Jochum/Dresden/EMI

Those are my general "go to" recordings so to speak, but there are many other really good recordings. Wand was great at pretty much everything, as was Tintner. Sinopoli & Chailly both did great 3's. Giulini & Boulez both did great 8's. Karajan has some special moments. Solti and Haitink are occasionally brilliant. However, Barenboim doesn't really enter my list. The other problem is that there are so many dang editions of each symphony that the different scores also play a factor.


----------



## tgtr0660

Gunter Wand, followed by Tintner and Jochum, though Karajan in 7th and 8th is outstanding.


----------



## bigshot

Wand, Jochum and Bohm.


----------



## elgar's ghost

May well have opted for Giulini had he recorded all of the core nine and to the same standard as his 2 (Testament), 7, 8 & 9 (all DG). Tempted to nominate Tintner for the early ones, Jochum for the middle ones and Giulini for 8 & 9, but that would mean omitting some stellar individual performances from the likes of Wand and von Karajan plus maybe one or two others by Klemperer and Stein who never recorded the cycle anyway. So no - I have no favourite conductor covering the whole cycle as such.


----------



## hpowders

Bruckner is not among my favorite composers, but when I want to hear Bruckner, Carlo Maria Giulini is my man.


----------



## DavidA

5 Dohnanyi really special
6 Tintner is good
7 Karajan VPO
8 Karajan VPO
9 Karajan or Jochum (Dresden)
4 I have a good performance by Sallawisch
2 & 3 Tintner is perfectly serviceable


----------



## joen_cph

You have heard the EMI Celibidache 9th; in the earlier DG recordings of Bruckner (Symphonies 3-5, 7-9), his approach is mostly different, more flexible, and much faster. 

As regards the 9th, DG timings are 24:24 / 11:11 / 23:42, which is not slow. In the EMI 32:53 / 13:47 / 30:47, which is indeed very slow.

Besides that, perhaps check out Jochum/DG. More temperamental than Jochum´s EMI, but some prefer Jochum´s EMI as regards the sound.

BTW, Barenboim on Teldec/Warner is one of the best in 4, 5 and 7, IMO.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I've ended up with six versions of the 4th and will prune them soon:

Dohnyani - Cleveland
Neuhold - Royal Flanders Orch (first choice to go)
Barenboim - Berlin Phil
Karajan - Berlin Phil
Walter - Columbia
Marin - BBCSO (would be first choice to go but has a rather lovely photo of the head of Canova's _Penitent Magdalen_ as the cover so I might send it to my office shelf)

any advice on which two to keep (.... and no, I don't want suggestions as to which to add to my shelves, thank you!)


----------



## realdealblues

Headphone Hermit said:


> any advice on which two to keep


Dohnyani - Cleveland
Walter - Columbia


----------



## joen_cph

Barenboim/BPO, and probably Karajan/EMI, if it is that one, for the extreme contrasts in approach and tempi.


----------



## ptr

Günter Wand, Jasha Horenstein, Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Otto Klemperer, Herbert Blomstedt, Rafael Kubelik, Carl Schuricht..

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Favorite Bruckner Performances*





















I-V: Karajan/BPO on DG
VI: Karajan/BPO on DG; Klemperer/Philharmonia EMI (a bit slow for my liking but _POW-ER-FUL_)
VII: Karajan/BPO on DG
VIII: Karajan/BPO on DG; late-sixties Haitink/Concertgebouw on Philips
IX: Furtwangler/BPO on Music & Arts; Karajan/BPO on DG


----------



## Guest

All of the above! Plus Boulez.


----------



## adrem

Celibidache, Jochum, Skrowaczewski, Matacic.


----------



## joen_cph

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 34930
> View attachment 34931
> View attachment 34932
> 
> 
> I-V: Karajan/BPO on DG
> VI: Karajan/BPO on DG; Klemperer/Philharmonia EMI (a bit slow for my liking but _POW-ER-FUL_)
> VII: Karajan/BPO on DG
> VIII: Karajan/BPO on DG; *late-sixties Haitink*/Concertgebouw on Philips
> IX: Furtwangler/BPO on Music & Arts; Karajan/BPO on DG


Sure you don´t mean the the DDD Haitink from 81?


----------



## GraemeG

Celi, with the caveat that his 8th is Nowak...
GG


----------



## revdrdave

I'm really rather fond of Carl Schuricht's 3rd and 9th with the Vienna PO, probably because they were my introduction to Bruckner when I checked out the Seraphim reissues from the public library in the early 1970s. Since then, I've enjoyed Szell (3, 8), Klemperer (4, 6, 7), Giulini (8, 9), and Karajan (1, 6). But my favorite Bruckner conductor is Horenstein, and by tracking down some concert performances to supplement his meager commercial discography, I have performances of 3, 5, 6, 8, and 9.


----------



## Itullian

I LOVE Bruckner.
Karajan,Jochum,Celibidache,Wand,Furty.
All have something great to say.


----------



## Blake

Wand, Jochum, Skrowaczewski, and Chailly.


----------



## Alfacharger

I have recordings of Bruckner's 8th by Boulez, Tintner and Wand but my absolute favorite is Herbert Kegel with the Liepzig Radio Symphony Orchestra. I bought this recording at a gift shop on Cape Cod for 99 cents. I should have played the lottery that day!


----------



## Orfeo

For me overall, Herbert von Karajan (BPO under DG), followed closely by Gunther Wand and then Daniel Barenboim (Chicago) in part because they favored the Hass Edition over Novak et al.

_Individually__, I love to death,_

*Symphony no. 0* - Barenboim and the Chicago SO (DG).
*Symphony no. 1* - Herbert von Karajan & the BPO (DG).
*Symphony no. 2 (Hass)* - Wand & the Colonge Radio SO (RCA) or Herbert von Karajan & the BPO (DG).
*Symphony no. 3 (original 1873)* - Simone Young & the Philharmoniker Hamburg (Oehms Classics).
*Symphony no. 3 (1889 version)* - Wand & the Colonge Radio (RCA).
*Symphony no. 4* - Barenboim & the Chicago SO (DG) or Tennstedt & the BPO (EMI).
*Symphony no. 5* - Jochum & Concertgebouw (1986 Tahra recording) or Welser-Möst & the LPO (EMI).
*Symphony no. 6* - Lopez-Cobos & the Cincinnati SO (Telarc).
*Symphony no. 7* - Herbert von Karajan & the VPO (DG).
*Symphony no. 8 (Hass)* - Wand & the BPO (RCA).
*Symphony no. 9 *- Giulini & the VPO (DG) or Barenboim and the BPO (Teldec).

Occasionally, I would play Horenstein because his recordings, though quite far from the state of the art, are rather special (as in Symphonies nos. 8 & 9). Bohm's recordings in the 4th and 7th Symphonies I find thought-provoking and moving. Both Haitink & Solti do not move me much, although I do enjoy the latter's recording of the First. Barenboim's second set is overall better recorded, but there is something rewardingly earthbound in his first set that I find myself returning to.

I have read a number of good things about the Takashi Asahina's set (under Canyon), and listening to his recording of the 8th Symphony courtesy of YouTube, I am seeing where our fellow listeners are coming from.

And speaking of Maestro Asahina, check out his performance of the Fifth with the Chicago Symphony!


----------



## Weston

I have a Gunter Wand 4th (Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester - 1974). No doubt about it, it blows the other Bruckner discs out of the running. Wondering if I need Wand cycle.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> I have a Gunter Wand 4th (Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester - 1974). No doubt about it, it blows the other Bruckner discs out of the running. Wondering if I need Wand cycle.


Yes, you do. And the Kolner cycle is so cheap right now its a no brainer.


----------



## bigshot

There is a Wand DVD cycle that is excellent too.


----------



## Xaltotun

Karajan, Barenboim, Wand, Furtwängler. I should give Jochum another chance, thus far I've found him a bit bland. Celibidache, however, won't get another chance; I think he's a joke.


----------



## Guest

dholling said:


> For me overall, Herbert von Karajan (BPO under DG), followed closely by Gunther Wand and then Daniel Barenboim (Chicago) in part *because they favored the Hass Edition over Novak* [...]


Hi DHolling! Nice posting above with your personal faves, I enjoyed reading that. It's not a trick question, and I'm not trying to stir up a hornets' nest, but I'd be interested to hear what you favour in the Haas over the Novak. It does seem that Hass is undergoing a sort of 'rehabilitation' latterly.


----------



## Orfeo

TalkingHead said:


> Hi DHolling! Nice posting above with your personal faves, I enjoyed reading that. It's not a trick question, and I'm not trying to stir up a hornets' nest, but I'd be interested to hear what you favour in the Hass over the Novak. It does seem that Hass is undergoing a sort of 'rehabilitation' latterly.


Hi TalkingHead!

Firstly, thanks for the compliment. To answer your question, to me the Hass editions present a more complete, flowing Bruckner: the Bruckner who seems to had it right the first time before going (a bit) off course in his superfluous, un-necessary revsions (thanks to his friends who meant well, but who did not really understand him all too well from what I gathered). He, however, was wise to revise the Eighth. But Hass gives us glimpses of Bruckner's original thoughts that I do not see (much) in other editions, most especially Novak's. And it is the Hass that I find intriguing, even revelatory.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the reply David! Interesting points you raise there. Haas has had a lot of bad press over the years, what with accusations of tampering with the scores in an attempt to 'undo' the work of others (the Schalks and so on) and his Nazi sympathies (IIRC). But some very notable conductors (Boulez, for example) have clearly stated their preference for Haas. Personally, I'm keeping an open mind for the moment. It does seem that Haas and Novak have approached this complex set of problems from different angles - Haas from a musical performance angle, and Novak from an editorially 'pure' one.


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
You're welcome TalkingHead. I ditto your overall assessment above.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bohm rarely mentioned but my first encounter with Bruckner was his DG recording of the 7th and 8th and I still have a great regard for it....having said that I would never consider myself an expert!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Skrowaczewski, Tintner and Wand.


----------



## Heck148

Solti, 
von Matacic, 
Walter, 
Barenboim


----------



## hpowders

Eugen Jochum, Klaus Tennstedt and Carlo Maria Guilini.


----------



## Heck148

hpowders said:


> Eugen Jochum, Klaus Tennstedt and Carlo Maria Guilini.


Giulini is good - I have a splendid #9 he did with Chicago...
Tennstedt can be very good also - his #7 with Chicago archive set -CSO in 20th Century] is one of the best - wonderful Adagio
..what a climax!!


----------



## Francis Poulenc

Celibidache is the greatest for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I don't have any stand alone favorite conductor of Bruckner. Primarily depends on what symphony is dealt with, and what orchestra if a conductor has made several recordings of the same symphony with different orchestras and/or the same orchestra.

But, I do like mainly Schuricht, Knappertsbusch, Klemperer, Van Beinum and Jochum.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Bohm rarely mentioned but my first encounter with Bruckner was his DG recording of the 7th and 8th and I still have a great regard for it....having said that I would never consider myself an expert!


having noticed with some delight the recent 'likes' for my post I was reminded of Bruckners 7th so last night I listened (well I actually did finally fall asleep while listening) to Wand's recording with the Koln RSO. Impressive!


----------



## helenora

Francis Poulenc said:


> Celibidache is the greatest for me.


indeed. the only one. the best


----------



## Becca

I would love to know what Bruckner would have thought of Celibidache's speeds (or lack thereof.)


----------



## Heck148

Celi is just too slow....


----------



## JACE

For me, it's Jochum.


----------



## 13hm13

Of the ones I've heard, I'd vote for Wand and Celi.

About Wand ..... have only heard (or seen on YouTube), his stuff from his last years.

He looks his age, and frail, too. But MAN (!!!) can he command that orchestra ... take a look at this 2000 performance of the 9th:


----------



## Larkenfield

Tintner! Except when saddled with a lousy orchestra. Love at first hearing... awesome & terrifying:





q


----------



## mbhaub

Right now, Gunter Wand. This week I've been listening to his early cycle from Cologne. Despite the sometimes questionable intonation in the brass, a small string section, the Vienna version of the 1st and Haas mostly everywhere else, these are thrilling, dynamic and engrossing performances. The sound is excellent and the price great!


----------



## DaveM

For #2 and #3, my vote goes to Tintner. In particular, he uses what I believe are the best versions of both. Listen to the opening of the #2 Adagio...glorious!


----------



## Granate

I don't know right now. I've been revising my reviews of Bruckner symphony recordings these months and my *tastes for conducting* have changed. Lately I've been growing sceptical of the approaches by zen Celibidache, silky Karajan and late Jochum. I'd like to argue this point further in a new Bruckner review. On the other hand, I never thought that Barenboim recordings were going to grow so much on me, but those opinions for now are only an imagination.



Granate said:


> Bruckner
> *Symphony No.6 in A major* 1881 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
> *Symphony No.7 in E major* 1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> *Daniel Barenboim
> Deutsche Grammophon (1978-1979 / 2010 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> The listening experience of these Bruckner recordings is way more rewarding than I recalled, but the style becomes easier to describe. All sound issues were fixed in No.6 and the performance felt as bold as I remembered. The two of them offer power and spectacle, with loud brass but very clear and detailed strings. It's a very different musical concept compared to the Berlin and Vienna sets. I could even say that some things in the score are missing, especially when Barenboim speeds up.
> 
> *I still don't think this set offers Bruckner symphonies as they are, because the orchestral and conducting idiosincracies are prominent and one needs to enjoy them. I don't know if this third set in my collection has become by best Bruckner purchase (28€), but it's like I could live without the others. Maybe Celibidache and Karajan are way more musical, but this set goes straight to the point and it's sonically incredible.*





Granate said:


> Bruckner
> *Symphony No.8 in C minor* 1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> *Daniel Barenboim
> Deutsche Grammophon (1980/2010 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> Bruckner
> *Symphony No.9 in D minor* 1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> *Daniel Barenboim
> Deutsche Grammophon (1975/2010 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> Good performances to finish the cycle, especially in the No.8, which almost abuses the strings rubato. The two performances are effective, powerful and spectacular.
> 
> *The only downers in the set are the choral works, No.3, No.5, and slightly No.9.*


However, from my reviews there's something I need to "leak". I have given a second chance to every Günter Wand Bruckner recording and I have realised that I don't like at all his style, sound or conception of Bruckner. Not the Berliner Philharmoniker recordings anymore. If I recognise Wand in those recordings, is for such a strong balance in the orchestra that bores me out. Only exception? He was wise enough to apply his balance skills to his Lübeck recordings and create a magical and Unique atmosphere that the Schaller recordings are not emulating either.


----------



## Guest

My preference would be for Karajan's very last recordings with the WPO, Haitink's cycle with the Concertgebouw Orchestra (mostly recorded in the 1960's) and Chailly's cycle also with the ConcertbeboudwOrchestra. Karajan's recordings with Berlin on EMI are also favorites. I haven't listened to any Wand, and I should remedy that.


----------



## Granate

Baron Scarpia said:


> My preference would be for Karajan's very last recordings with the WPO, Haitink's cycle with the Concertgebouw Orchestra (mostly recorded in the 1960's) and Chailly's cycle also with the ConcertbeboudwOrchestra. Karajan's recordings with Berlin on EMI are also favorites. I haven't listened to any Wand, and I should remedy that.


Who do youn think conducts Bruckner better? Do you find the same Bruckner in Riccardo Chailly than Haitink with the same orchestra? So far, you seem to prefer the Berliner Philharmoniker and the Concertgebouworkest over others... (you can see in early threads of mine that I really disliked the Chicago sound for Bruckner).


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Who do youn think conducts Bruckner better? Do you find the same Bruckner in Riccardo Chailly than Haitink with the same orchestra? So far, you seem to prefer the Berliner Philharmoniker and the Concertgebouworkest over others... (you can see in early threads of mine that I really disliked the Chicago sound for Bruckner).


I can only say that I don't enjoy the Chicago Bruckner recordings in my library, Solti and Barenboim, but I'm not sure it is the orchestra that is at fault. I think my preferences are mostly associated with the conductor rather than the Orchestra. I don't enjoy Barenboim's Berlin Philharmonic Bruckner any more than his Chicago.

With regard to Chailly and Haitink, I don't find them too dissimilar, perhaps Haitink a bit more neutral, Chailly a bit more expressive in his control of phrasing. What I like best about them is the wonderful control of balance, so that all voices of the orchestra are heard. I don't like Bruckner in which the heavy brass writing is oversold. Chailly is particularly fortunate to have excellent digital audio from Decca.


----------



## 13hm13

mbhaub said:


> Right now, Gunter Wand. This week I've been listening to his early cycle from Cologne. Despite the sometimes questionable intonation in the brass, a small string section, the Vienna version of the 1st and Haas mostly everywhere else, these are thrilling, dynamic and engrossing performances. The sound is excellent and the price great!
> 
> View attachment 106275


I think this set was originally recorded between 1974 and 1981. I've never heard any of them. How do they compare to later Wand/Bruckner?

BTW: Anyone have thoughts on Furwangler's Bruckner. I think most of AB's symph's, conducted by WF, are on various CD releases ... e.g. "Pristine", "Testament", and "Orfeo" labels:


----------



## mbhaub

I haven't heard the later Wand recordings. I have so much Mahler and so little Bruckner. So I'm looking to hear different sets besides the Solti, Karajan, Young and Wand. For now, the historic performances are going to wait - Bruckner's music just demands superb high fidelity playback. Someday I'll get to Furtwangler and Knappertsbusch.


----------



## 13hm13

*Bruckner sonics*



mbhaub said:


> I haven't heard the later Wand recordings. I have so much Mahler and so little Bruckner. So I'm looking to hear different sets besides the Solti, Karajan, Young and Wand. For now, the historic performances are going to wait - Bruckner's music just demands superb high fidelity playback. Someday I'll get to Furtwangler and Knappertsbusch.


*Bruckner vs. Mahler: *
I'll almost always take GM. Although I do have several AB discs in my library, I listen to them infrequently. He has his moments, but ultimately does not "sustain" the momentum.

*"superb high fidelity playback"*:
Well, this is true for any composer that uses a large orchestra (e.g. Mahler). But getting back to AB ... I have the Masur/Gewandhaus cycle on RCA CD ... and the sonics are awful! Too bad, because the performances aren't too shabby.

Uggg!!!!!!









P.S. 
Some of the best Bruckner sonics are on Hanssler label.


----------



## Tallisman

Jochum, Karajan, Celibidache, Furtwangler. More recently, Thielemann can conduct a good Bruckner, and so can Andris Nelsons. Lorin Maazel's 8th is one of the very best, too, but overall would have to be the first 3 I mentioned.


----------



## Granate

13hm13 said:


> I think this set was originally recorded between 1974 and 1981. I've never heard any of them. How do they compare to later Wand/Bruckner?


Doesn't get much better IMO. Broader recordings in Hamburg and crispier, bolder sound in Berlin (work done by Karajan and Barenboim). Different pastel shades of Green.



> BTW: Anyone have thoughts on Furwangler's Bruckner. I think most of AB's symph's, conducted by WF, are on various CD releases ... e.g. "Pristine", "Testament", and "Orfeo" labels:


I have tried them again and will avoid for the most part because of the terrible sound. Only an Orfeo No.4 and one of my favourites No.8 (Audite live recording) are my picks by him. Erratic, interesting, but unbearable.


----------



## Granate

mbhaub said:


> I haven't heard the later Wand recordings. I have so much Mahler and so little Bruckner. So I'm looking to hear different sets besides the Solti, Karajan, Young and Wand. For now, the historic performances are going to wait - Bruckner's music just demands superb *high fidelity* playback. Someday I'll get to Furtwangler and Knappertsbusch.




















Get these one but mind that Schaller is still ongoing in his Bruckner performances. I think his plan is to record all first and second versions of the symphonies in the Ebrach cathedral. He's still young. Amazing sonics and a bit chameristic playing but soaring.


----------



## eugeneonagain

In general the Haitink interpretations are the ones I listen to most, but I prefer some others for several movements like the scherzos from the 6th and 7th. In Haitink's (and Barenboim's) the opening melodic phrase of the scherzo from 7 is sloppy. I like Klemperer's with the New Philharmonia Orchestra, also his slower version of 6th scherzo.

Haitink's No.3 is excellent.


----------



## merlinus

Here is a wonderful review of Nelsons' Bruckner 7 (and mention of the other two recordings). Completely matches my experience.

https://www.classicstoday.com/revie...lsons-conducts-bruckners-sevenzzzzzzzzzzzzzz/

Much to my surprise, I am enjoying Thielemann's interpretations very much, especially nos. 4 and 7 with SKD, and no. 5 with MPO. Terrific SQ as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

Celibidache in his Munich days is a must for me. And Furtwangler, too. Otherwise, I would go for different conductors in different works but I really do not like Wand or Karajan very much in Bruckner. Maybe one day I will but right now they seem to emphasise the monolithic which is, to me, almost a flaw in Bruckner's writing. I think the following stand out:

Jochum (Concertgebouw) in 5
Stein in 6
Boulez in 8
Giulini in 9

There are probably others but my memory gives me these.


----------



## larold

1 & 2 Jochum DG
3 Schuricht Japanese EMI (super audio)
4 Furtwangler (1951 Stuttgart -- not the standard edition)
5 Abendroth, Horenstein
6 Furtwangler's "headless torso" recording, Lopez-Cobos for the whole thing
7 Bohm from Andante series
8 Wand Lubeck cathedral RCA
9 Bruno Walter's stereo version


----------



## Hugo9000

Favorite set:

Jaap van Zweden/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic









and a few individual symphonies:

Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
Symphonies 7 and 8:
















Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic

Symphony No. 9, from this boxed set:


----------



## 13hm13

Not sure how highly Schuricht's versions rank, but UK's high-priced audiophile LP presser, The Electric Recording Company, thought the 8th was worthy:
https://electricrecordingco.com/releases/symphony-no-8-in-c-minor-2
Price was probably $400 USD. That's Electric's usual price. But you can't buy the LP as it sold out some time ago (supposedly, only 99 copies pressed).

There seems to a few CD releases of the same recording. One from Alto and the other from Hanssler (there may be more, e.g., from Japan???).

I think it's also here on YouTube:


----------



## wkasimer

13hm13 said:


> Not sure how highly Schuricht's versions rank, but UK's high-priced audiophile LP presser, The Electric Recording Company, thought the 8th was worthy:
> https://electricrecordingco.com/releases/symphony-no-8-in-c-minor-2
> Price was probably $400 USD. That's Electric's usual price. But you can't buy the LP as it sold out some time ago (supposedly, only 99 copies pressed).
> 
> There seems to a few CD releases of the same recording. One from Alto and the other from Hanssler (there may be more, e.g., from Japan???).


Schuricht recorded the 8th (and 9th) for EMI - these were briefly available on a domestic SACD set.


----------



## 13hm13

wkasimer said:


> Schuricht recorded the 8th (and 9th) for EMI - these were briefly available on a domestic SACD set.


I've seen std. CD releases for 8/9 EMI ...









....as well as an 8-CD EMI box set ...









And I think I may have seen 24/96 version on HD Tracks (????).

So many versions, and in audiophile formats to boot. Obviously, someone thinks these recordings are good or important.


----------



## Andolink

I'm certainly no Bruckner expert but these two recordings have radically transformed my thinking (in a positive way) about Bruckner lately:


----------



## 13hm13

About my own emotional reactions to Bruckner compositions (in general) .... although I own quite bit of his repertoire, the music just doesn't grab me. Yes, AB lives in and "drives his car thru" the same landscape as other Romantics, but he often takes the (IMO) wrong route ... or (to be more specific), he'll change course and take a less scenic route. They the same notes used by other Romantics, just arranged "differently".
Still, I'm hoping I'll come across a conductor/arranger that'll make AB a bit more listenable ... like Leopold ... Stokowski did attempt the 4th ... back in 1914. 
https://www.abruckner.com/editorsnote/features/leopoldstokowskico/

Or maybe I need to spend time with Celibidache ???


----------



## Enthusiast

13hm13 said:


> Or maybe I need to spend time with Celibidache ???


If you have the time, spend it! I only enjoy Bruckner sometimes - a lot of the time I don't - but two (very different) conductors whose Bruckner I almost always enjoy are Celibidache and Furtwangler.


----------



## larold

My favorite set is the Jochum/DG issue. Jochum has a spontaneity and imagination that escapes most Bruckner conductors. My favorite versions of the numbered symphonies are:

1 & 2 Jochum from the DG Set
3 Schuricht Vienna Philharmonic, especially thrilling in the Japanese super audio version
4 Bohm for the standard text, Furtwangler for something different
5 Horenstein/BBC Symphony and Hermann Abendroth's Leipzig Radio broadcast are very special versions
6 I'm not really sold on the music and like Furtwangler's "headless torso" three movement recording; Lopez Cobos for the whole thing
7 Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic from the Andante issue
8 Gunther Wand's Lubeck cathedral recording on RCA is special
9 I don't much care for it. Of the ones I've heard and know Furtwangler is terrifying and Karajan is as monolithic as the old Berlin wall.

Te Deum: it used to be linked to symphony 9's ending but no more. if you don't know it there is a splendid free recording available from *abruckner.com* done by Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra. Anyone that likes Brucker should go to that website and sample its free recordings of the month. Many are from old out of print recordings and those never commercially available in USA.


----------



## merlinus

Andolink said:


> I'm certainly no Bruckner expert but these two recordings have radically transformed my thinking (in a positive way) about Bruckner lately:
> 
> View attachment 107770
> 
> 
> View attachment 107771


Two of the greatest Bruckner recordings!


----------



## 13hm13

larold said:


> 8 Gunther Wand's Lubeck cathedral recording on RCA is special


I've seen quite a few votes for this being the "best" 8th.

Here it is:





Good perf. and sonics!

Wand also did the 9th at Lubeck w/same orch., about a year later (1988).
Have not heard that version.


----------



## Kollwitz

The Lubeck Wand Bruckner 8 is up there with Boulez, Furtwangler and Giulini for me and may even be my favourite. It's a brilliant performance and the resonance of the cathedral sounds magnificent. If I could only have one recording I'd probably have a more conventional acoustic though. The 9 from Lubeck is very good but not as special as the 8.

Incidentally, I've been enjoyed the recent Jansons BRSO Bruckner (released in June, I think). The orchestra sounds fantastic and lots of details are very clear. It's intense and flowing - the 24 minute adagio works really well. I'd be interested to know what others think of it (or any of Jansons other Bruckner recordings).


----------



## david johnson

Do not forget the Bongartz 6. My boxes are Jochum/emi & Barenboin/cso. The come the various singles I greatly enjoy.


----------



## Granate

There is a 10-year-old Bruckner Wand thread in Recorded Music and Publications, but I was afraid less people were going to see it.

I found that no-one I know has actually talked about a series of (Studio or Live?) recordings that Günter Wand made very late in his career with the NDR Sinfonieorchester while he was doing live recordings in Berlin for RCA and other Live performances recorded by the Münchner Philharmonic. They comprised the Mature symphonies (remember he recorded the No.6 twice for RCA?) and Profil released these recordings (along a superb Brahms Symphony cycle) in two Editions.


















I was going to review them soon myself along the Cologne cycle and the Munich Live recordings (I just bought No.5 and No.8). Even though I've never been a fan of these performances. Anyone interested in going through the same journey? They are all available for Streaming.

NDR Radio recordings (Composites, never one-take)

No.3 SOdNDR 1985 (no applause)
No.4 SOdNDR 1996
No.5 SOdNDR 1995 (no applause)
No.7 SOdNDR 1999
No.8 SOdNDR 2000
No.9 SOdNDR 1998

Münchner Philharmoniker Live recordings (Gasteig)

No.4 MPO 2001
No.5 MPO 1995
No.6 MPO 1999
No.8 MPO 2000
No.9 MPO 1998

I repeat, these are not by any means the Live RCA recordings we all know he made in Hamburg. And they were released for the first time very recently.


----------

